# Are you a hockey fan?



## SeniorBen (Jun 18, 2022)

I'm a big football and baseball fan, but I just don't get the appeal of hockey. It's like they just fight over the puck and then shoot it when they get in front of the net and hope that someone blocks the goalie's view so it goes in. There doesn't seem to be much strategy or tension like you get in football and baseball.

I have to go watch the pre-game show now. Yawwwwwwnnnnn.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jun 18, 2022)

You are going to hate me for posting this but if I didn't it wouldn't be my idea of free speech.  I don't like any of the big sports such as football and hockey.  Take a team like the Vancouver Canucks.  They import players from the US and pay these guys millions of dollars.  I Googled the "Winnipeg Blue Bombers" and found out that one player is getting $40 million dollars in a 5 year contract.  WOW!   The trouble is when you are talking about Vancouver, Calgary, Winnipeg or Toronto, for example, there are almost no players from those cities.  They are all big American players picked up from spring training camps.  

Furthermore, these teams are often owned by millionaires or billionaires.  It must be an "ego trip" with the filty rich.  I know many men that sit in front of the TV and watch all the "big games" every night.  I wonder why they are always "the BIG game" and never the ordinary or small game?

In these days of increasing grocery prices, higher gasoline and interest rates, why are these sports heroes being paid crazy prices for them to play some game.  Sort of reminds me of the Romans watching the Christians being eaten by the lions for entertainment.


----------



## Geezerette (Jun 18, 2022)

I agree totally about the gazillions of dollars being paid the athletes and owners! Horrifying! I don’t hate you at all . You speak  the truth.

But I’ve always had a taste for hockey. My son played in a club in high school, my adult grandsons do too now, just hot, friendly exercise. The things hockey players do while balanced. on a thin piece of sharp metal…wow.
In old age developed an enjoyment of baseball. When I was young I thought it was slow & boring. In old age, just right,haha.
Also have developed a distaste for so much tv programming being full of sex, violence, ( well hockey has the violence, haha) idiocy & conflicting conspiracy theories, and bad news. Lots of mi,lionaires behind all that too. A ball or hockey game takes me away from that for a while.
In case any hockey fans are reading this, I have a  theory why the Avalanche seem to be on the way to clobber the Lightning.. I think they have an advantage of being conditioned  to the altitude,  Denver being the “Mile High city”.Can take a few days to adapt, to be comfortable with normal actions let alone extreme physical demands. Might have been more fair to start in Tampa, sea level.


----------



## SeniorBen (Jun 18, 2022)

Geezerette said:


> I agree totally about the gazillions of dollars being paid the athletes and owners! Horrifying! I don’t hate you at all . You speak  the truth.
> 
> But I’ve always had a taste for hockey. My son played in a club in high school, my adult grandsons do too now, just hot, friendly exercise. The things hockey players do while balanced. on a thin piece of sharp metal…wow.
> In old age developed an enjoyment of baseball. When I was young I thought it was slow & boring. In old age, just right,haha.
> ...


We shall see if the Lightning can get a spark going on Monday. They seem to have fizzled out this evening. Ben Franklin would have wasted his time during tonight's game. Sometimes, lightning doesn't even strike once.

Any more bad puns?


----------



## Geezerette (Jun 21, 2022)

The Lightning got a fire going Monday!in line with my feelings about the effect of altitude.. Back down around sea level home ice! 
and I can’t help but think the Avs were less efficient breathing the heavy, humid sea air.


----------



## TC Steve (Jun 22, 2022)

Yes I am. Love hockey. The fast pace, the physicality and the skill is fun to watch. I also am a baseball fan and enjoy the conversational pace of the game. After hockey season it takes some time to get into the slower pace of baseball. Actually drove through Cooperstown this past weekend and past the Hall of Fame. Planning on going back to the Hall during the off season. To many people now.  As for NFL, I don't watch much any more. I prefer the college game. 

After games 1 & 2 I thought the sweep might be in. Lighting struck on Monday and it looks like we might have a series. I'm pulling for the Av's but would like to see it go 7 games.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 22, 2022)

When we lived in Niagara Falls, we went to the minor hockey games. Some of the players went to the major name teams. It's a fast and exciting game. At half-time, they had fans "shoot for the salami"


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 22, 2022)

Get ready for more hockey ....
In  2026,  the US will host the FIFA  World Cup   in 16 cities.









My youngest granddaughter is addicted to playing hockey.  She is on two different teams right now and can't get enough.


----------



## Geezerette (Jun 22, 2022)

TC Steve, the best of both worlds!  those months when hockey and baseball season overlap!


----------



## oldman (Jun 24, 2022)

I used to officiate NCAA hockey for the Big Ten Conference. Back then, it was very exciting. The young players were very aggressive, but not to the point where they would slash their stick at another player. It was always exciting. Not today. Everyone watches too much TV and wants to be like their hero player. They tend to forget that what they are watching are professionals. These guys play for keeps. It’s all or nothing.

I had to give up officiating hockey because I was run over by a big guy from Michigan State and I was actually taken off the ice on a gurney. At the hospital, the next day, they did several x-rays and found that my Coccyx (tailbone) was bent and had a hairline fracture. If I would have had another accident and broke the tailbone, it wouldn’t have been a big deal because we don’t need it anyway, but it would have had to be removed and there is a very small nerve that runs alongside the bone that if the surgeon would just nick the nerve, I would  probably ended up wearing a colostomy bag the rest of my life, so I decided to hang up my skates.


----------



## oldman (Jun 24, 2022)

BTW, we gave baseball players here in the U.S. making over $40,000,000.00 per year. Think about that. It’s totally insane.


----------



## Victor (Jun 24, 2022)

You have to forget the big salaries and just enjoy the game. I like hockey but where I live and soon everywhere cable is needed to watch all but a few games, and I refuse to get it. Not worth the money to me, at all and I investigated the options.  I had all the cable channels once and took me long time to find a good one. 
    The other drawback is all the constant interruptions in hockey and other sports. Too much. Only a fraction of a game is actual action, the ball in motion.  With a timeout every few minutes.. Besides, hockey is a very fast game and I cant see the puck on television. I still like the game and they make skating look so easy, but it takes a lot of talent, strategy, practice.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 24, 2022)

Hockey is an exhilarating sport to watch. I guess I like lacrosse for the same reason. 

Never could get into football or baseball .. too slow for me - and golf


----------



## Geezerette (Jun 25, 2022)

Looking forward to Game Six!


----------



## SeniorBen (Jun 25, 2022)

Because of my poor eyesight, it takes quite a bit of concentration for me to follow the puck in hockey — especially when I'm tired. I had a cup of coffee after the second period during the break in the last game, which helped a bit.

I still don't get the appeal of hockey, though. Here's one of the plays from the last game:

Avs player A shoots towards the net...
TB goalie doesn't see it and it bounces off his leg...
The puck hits Avs player B in the shin...
The puck ricochets off the TB goalie's skate blade and goes into the net!
GOAL!

The crowd goes wild! What a play!


----------



## WheatenLover (Jun 25, 2022)

I was, until the Atlanta Flames went to Canada. I liked the actual game (in person only), but loved the fights between teams. I suppose teams don't do that any more.


----------



## Geezerette (Jun 26, 2022)

Awww SeniorBen it does get kind of ridiculous sometimes, maybe that’s part of the appeal for some. WheatenLover, they are still having the big fights, even at the Stanley cup. Refs having to peel them off each other.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jun 26, 2022)

Geezerette said:


> Awww SeniorBen it does get kind of ridiculous sometimes, maybe that’s part of the appeal for some. WheatenLover, they are still having the big fights, even at the Stanley cup. Refs having to peel them off each other.


Maybe I ought to go to hockey games again. Pittsburgh has a team.

I remember being at a Flames game and the teams had a huge fight and afterwards that fighting was banned. The team left for Canada, and I figured it was no great loss since they couldn't fight. Merely winning is not enough for me, except in baseball.


----------



## Geezerette (Jun 26, 2022)

I lived in Pgh for 25 years so is was and still am a Pgh Penguins fan. I also follow the Arizona Coyotes based in Phoenix. A very young, clean team. Don’t win much but try real hard.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 26, 2022)

Well, This household loves hockey, I agree with most of you and agree they are paid way too much money, way too much... I think there are much more important people in our world who deserve half of what some hockey players are paid. But I don't think anyone is worth what they are paid. 

Saying that we are a huge hockey family, we love our Ottawa Sens, we love both Team Canada Men's and Women's hockey. We have a niece who I am sure will be playing for Team Canada eventually... 

Our team was not in the playoffs this year, but every night as right now on TV, we are watching...

I played hockey and lacrosse when I was a much younger man.

I love watching football (CFL) and Baseball, but have a hard time watching it on TV, cuz I find it very slow, but love going to Football and Baseball games... But I do like watching golf on Tv, and I enjoy playing golf...

Think I am just rambling on now... Anyhow, Go SENS GO!!


----------



## Pinky (Jun 26, 2022)

He shoots! He scores! .. love hearing that


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 26, 2022)

Colorado is the 2022 Stanley Cup Winners 2 -1


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 26, 2022)

*Congratulations to the Avalanche, Stanley Cup Winners 2022!*

*



*​


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 27, 2022)

Yes, but haven't watched too many games this season,my favorite team is Vegas Golden Knights,liked them from the start
 I was happy that Colorado won last night, they haven't won the Stanley Cup since 2001


----------



## jimintoronto (Jun 27, 2022)

The unique thing about the NHL's Stanley Cup is that the names of the winning team, including the trainers, coaches and managers, are engraved on the cup, each year. No other professional sport's championship trophy has that. During the off season, each of the players on the cup winning team has the cup for 3 days, to take it to their home town to have a celebration. As a result this year the Cup will be travelling to Canada, the USA, Sweden, Norway, Germany, and Finland. The Cup weighs about 35 pounds, as it is solid sterling silver. There are actually three Cups. The original Dominion of Canada Challenge Cup, the Permanent Cup, and the travelling Cup, which was awarded last night to the Colorado Avalanche. The Hockey Hall of Fame in Toronto is the home of the Cups. Hockey is the fastest team sport with some players reaching speeds of 30 mph while skating full out. Hard shots approach 100 miles an hour in speed.    JImB.


----------



## Paladin1950 (Aug 19, 2022)

New York Islander fan here. Hockey was my favorite sport in the early 1980's when the Islanders went to 5 straight Stanley Cup finals. Winning the 1st 4, and losing the 5th. That's back when the Islanders were doing a lot better in hockey than my Yankees were doing in my favorite sport now.


----------



## Been There (Aug 21, 2022)

I enjoy boxing. I boxed while in the Marines as a light-heavyweight. We boxed an exhibition schedule. When I left, my record was 17-2-1.
I disliked bullies in high school and stood up for the little guys that got pushed around. It didn’t take other kids long to know to not bother the kids who couldn’t take care of themselves.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 22, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> Because of my poor eyesight, it takes quite a bit of concentration for me to follow the puck in hockey — especially when I'm tired. I had a cup of coffee after the second period during the break in the last game, which helped a bit.
> 
> I still don't get the appeal of hockey, though. Here's one of the plays from the last game:
> 
> ...


Hey SB... How goes it, Buddy... I had the exact same problem... But loved to watch it, since my leg or body won't allow me to play anymore.. so I went out and bought a BIG tv... Almost feels like I am sitting in row two or three... can even watch the game without my glasses, and still see the puck perfectly... Just an idea for you...

Did anyone catch the Junior's hockey game... Canada won the Gold, think it should have been Finland...

What is it, a couple of weeks to Pre-Season.. This household cannot wait... (grin)


----------



## jimintoronto (Aug 23, 2022)

mike4lorie said:


> Hey SB... How goes it, Buddy... I had the exact same problem... But loved to watch it, since my leg or body won't allow me to play anymore.. so I went out and bought a BIG tv... Almost feels like I am sitting in row two or three... can even watch the game without my glasses, and still see the puck perfectly... Just an idea for you...
> 
> Did anyone catch the Junior's hockey game... Canada won the Gold, think it should have been Finland...
> 
> What is it, a couple of weeks to Pre-Season.. This household cannot wait... (grin)


I have to laugh when Americans say they can't track the puck during a TV game, but they have no problem seeing a 98 mile an hour fast ball, during a MLB game, or a 50 yard forward pass in a NFL game ? As for the IIHF Junior tournament, the Finns did play a tough hard checking game, for the Gold Medal. The Canadians had tons of talent, and their goals scored over the course of   the tournament were far better than any other team. The poor performance of the US team surprised me, especially loosing to Checnia. I am looking forward to the women's IIHF tournament at the end of this month. The first game for Canada is against the Finish women. JimB.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 23, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> I am looking forward to the women's IIHF tournament at the end of this month. The first game for Canada is against the Finish women. JimB.


I too am looking forward to the woman's IIHF Tournament also... Also, believe in another year or two my niece might be there, and also a good Buddy's daughters... Both Ladies are very talented when it comes to hockey...


----------



## jimintoronto (Aug 24, 2022)

mike4lorie said:


> I too am looking forward to the woman's IIHF Tournament also... Also, believe in another year or two my niece might be there, and also a good Buddy's daughters... Both Ladies are very talented when it comes to hockey...


The idea of a professional Women's hockey league in Canada and the USA is slowly moving forward. The biggest problem has been finding sponsors who are willing to spend enough to finance teams to be able to pay reasonable salaries, and travel costs. Getting fans in the stands is the other challenge to creating such a league. If I was in charge of promoting a Women's pro hockey league, I would push the skills level, and the no fighting rules, and the speed aspects. I think that many potential hockey fans in the USA are turned off by the bad rep that lower level semi pro leagues have around goonery.

Slightly off topic...One of my adult Grandsons owns a sports bar on a island just off the coast of Belize in Central America. The bar caters to mostly Canadian and US tourists , with a few Brits and Europeans. He has installed a first rate sat TV system that pulls in North American sports networks. As a attraction he has built a small half size hockey rink outside the bar. He provides sticks, gloves and goalie street hockey equipment to the customers for fun games. One of the most popular events are the Friday night shoot outs, with the best goalie, and the best shooter winning Team Canada T shirts. He gets 200 people for those nights, on a island that only has 3 hotels, and two yacht marinas. By the way, he is only 24 years old. His Father financed the purchase a year ago, and the kid and one of his friends are already planning to buy a charter dive boat, to expand their budding business  operation. JImB.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 24, 2022)

I do enjoy watching hockey but I do not know follow it as much as I do with American football or basketball. Rumor has it that there is a NHL franchise in my city (Phoenix) but the Coyotes seem to be the worse run sports team in all of professional sports. I wish the commissioner of the NHL would put the franchise out of it's misery and relocate it to another city with the provision that the current owner has to sell the team. The ownership of this franchise has always been in disarray.


----------



## jimintoronto (Aug 24, 2022)

MarkinPhx said:


> I do enjoy watching hockey but I do not know follow it as much as I do with American football or basketball. Rumor has it that there is a NHL franchise in my city (Phoenix) but the Coyotes seem to be the worse run sports team in all of professional sports. I wish the commissioner of the NHL would put the franchise out of it's misery and relocate it to another city with the provision that the current owner has to sell the team. The ownership of this franchise has always been in disarray.


I agree that the Coyotes have been a disappointment . Unfortunately the by laws of the NHL are written that a selling  team requires a 75 percent approval by the other team owners, and the move of a team is subject to negotiation with other teams in the general geographic area  of the proposed new location. In the past a number of teams have been sold and moved to a new city, such as the Atlanta Thrashers becoming the Calgary Flames. The Toronto area ( where I live ) could easily support another NHL team BUT the Toronto Maple Leafs, and the Buffalo Sabres have strongly argued against that idea, citing a loss of fans if such a application was approved. The Quebec Nordiques became the Colorado Avalanche and they have done very well there. The management/ ownership  of both the Tampa Bay Lighting and the Florida Panthers are all Canadians, so their promotion and management practices have assured their teams success in a warm weather climate . JimB.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 24, 2022)

Sadly that is not the case here. Tax evasion and failing to keep up payments to their prior landlord is not a good sign of good ownership, let alone of allegations of harassment in the organization. It will be interesting to see them play at ASU's facility. ASU does have a pretty good hockey program and as you said, hockey can work in warm weather areas. Stable ownership is key though .


----------



## jimintoronto (Aug 27, 2022)

MarkinPhx said:


> Sadly that is not the case here. Tax evasion and failing to keep up payments to their prior landlord is not a good sign of good ownership, let alone of allegations of harassment in the organization. It will be interesting to see them play at ASU's facility. ASU does have a pretty good hockey program and as you said, hockey can work in warm weather areas. Stable ownership is key though .


One of the best players to come out of Arizona is Austin Mathews  ( number 24 for the Toronto Maple Leafs ) he played on the USA team in the world junior championship, and was drafted as a number one choice by the Leafs. Link. Top ten Mathews goals in 2021, Top 10 Auston Matthews Plays from the 2021 NHL Season - Bing video    And he is only 24 years old, In his first NHL game with the Leafs, he scored four goals. JimB.


----------

